# Black and Tans



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Ok we have a sable picture thread how about a Black and Tan. Just want to see the change from mostly black to the change that a Black and Tan goes through. We will be getting a black and tan in June. Thanks!!!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I got excited when I read this thread because I have pictures of Fia changing!

Baby puppy...









5 weeks old









8 weeks old









A little older... about 3-4 months









Same age as above...









A recent photo (she is about 8 months old)


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Somebody say black and tan?


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarSomebody say black and tan?



Do you know my husband, lol.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Jkim she is beautiful!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you =) I think so also!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Puppy Bianca:










Young adult:










Slightly older:











Current photos(4 years old):


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Bianca is beautiful too! Oh is it June yet!! lol.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

This is Amara at:

7 weeks









11 weeks?









this one's just cute









14 weeks?









16 weeks









5 months









7 months









10 months









19 months









2 years









2 years









2 1/2 years (now)


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh yeah! Black and Tans! I have a bunch of those!
Unfortunatly most of them were pre- digitial camera for me but I've caught a couple!

Fenna, at 4 months with older sister Ilan.(She still had her toe stenciling)









Fenna and I doing a demo when she was 7 months.(toe stenciling gone.)









Mr. Frodo von Baggins, 3 weeks, first solid meal..









Mr. Frodo at 12 weeks









Frodo fending off the newest balck and tan model,Tasha, just last week.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is a set of Jake's baby pictures. He's only 4 months old, so we're still seeing a lot of change.

Jake at 6 weeks:









Jake at 8 weeks:









Jake at 10 weeks:









Jake at 12 weeks:









Jake at 4 months:


----------



## ROY1 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is Roy at
3 1/2 Months (?)









6 Months









Today at 10 Months (sorry about the quality of this photo, took it 5 mins ago on the iphone - didnt have a recent one of him)









Cant wait to see what he looks like when he grows up!


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thank you so much! I love sables, but there are something about Black and Tans that just make me drool! lol

Keep them coming

Thanks everybody that have posted their pictures, they all are so beautiful, and handsome!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The Noodlebrain
































































Now


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

I got Simon at six months, so no baby puppy pictures.

6 months











4 years old




















10 years old




















11 years old (camera phone pic)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

nice pics of the bl/tans! i personally favor the dark bl/tans or bl/reds. although the dark sables are growing on me!


----------



## Gunnarsmum (Jul 4, 2008)

Heres my baby

7 weeks









8 weeks









12 weeks

















4 months

















5 months

















8 months

























He'll be 9 months old in 2 days.


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: k9ma
> 10 years old










Oh my gosh, what a handsome guy!!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Here is my Molly girl
8 weeks








around 6 months








1 year








2nd birthday








4th birthday


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

<span style="color: #3366FF">*Cody*</span>

<span style="color: #3366FF">2 months</span>

















<span style="color: #3366FF">3 months</span>









<span style="color: #3366FF">4 months</span>









<span style="color: #3366FF">1 year</span>

















<span style="color: #3366FF">2 years</span>









<span style="color: #3366FF">3 years</span>









<span style="color: #3366FF">4 years</span>









<span style="color: #3366FF">Now at 5 years, 6 next month.</span>


----------

